# Craft Fair Questions



## southernheartsoaps (May 9, 2010)

I've been making soap for many years but have just recently set up a website and am getting into doing local craft fairs and such... yesterday had a show that turned out to be such a disappointment. Great vendors, we had good stuff, however, the head of the show, for some reason, really didn't promote or advertise the event and we had three, count them 3!!! customers all day long! Sold one bottle of lotion! And that was to one of the other vendors... needless to say, we were ALL quite discouraged! My question is... how to research these events, how to check their "history" etc. Do any of you use FNO "Festival Network Online" to find and research shows? Do you have any advice to an "old soaper" who is a "newbie craft fair-er?" Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Bigmoose (May 10, 2010)

I purchase a book that covers all of MI for $30 and get it every year.  I would think twice about doing a show that has been around less than 5 years.  Go to as many shows as you can just to talk with other crafters.  Find someone who does not sell anything close to what you have and most will tell you what shows are good and what ones are bad.  If you call someone on a show ask them how many vendors are returning from last years show.  If it is 60% or above you have found a good show.  The best shows are in the fall.  Call all the larger schools and a church or two if they are large ones that are near you and ask them if they do a craft show.  My single best day I have ever had was at a school 5 miles from home.  I hope this helps.

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (May 10, 2010)

I always ask how many of this years vendors have returned from last year.


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for the words of wisdom!


----------



## The Queen (May 11, 2010)

Visit as many shows as you can this year & make a note of which shows you would like to attend for the next year.


----------

